# Kayak question.



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting a kayak for fishing (surf and sound) but need a two seater so the wife and I can make trips in it. I sold my canoe and she thinks a kayak would be fun. I know this will limit my dry storage. Basicly what would you guys recomend that could serve as a fishing kayak and a day triper for the two of us?


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

Two seater kayaks sound good in theory. They are almost impossible to use single handed (sot), and going tandem in a yack is a sure fire way to end up with relationship problems. I think alot of people call tandem yacks divorce boats.
It would be cheaper in the long run just to buy a his and hers.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

We do good in same boat/canoe etc. Been hanging on to her since 1976 so that part wont be a problem. I do wonder how hard it will be to control a two man with a single in it, hadn't thought of that issue.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

twitch said:


> Two seater kayaks sound good in theory. They are almost impossible to use single handed (sot), and going tandem in a yack is a sure fire way to end up with relationship problems. I think alot of people call tandem yacks divorce boats.
> It would be cheaper in the long run just to buy a his and hers.


Yep, this is the way to go.....


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Dittos. I've tried fishing a 2 man kayak. The wind will give you twice as much trouble, and you'll end up working much harder to navigate.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

tried the tandem with my wife, not good. get 2. when solo the center of gravity in the yak is off and is awkward


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

I thought of the getting the two seater but got 2 kayaks instead. The wife likes the freedom to fish were she wants. I just let her go and fish her own water but I keep an eye out for her. Dont get a two seater.


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

I have the Hobie Outfitter and LOVE it. My youngest daughter who is 12 fishes with me all the time. We mostly fish Lynnhaven, Rudee, HRBT and CBBT but sometimes take it out in the ocean. It's very stable, I can stand up on it with her in it. I would highly recommend it. Great Father/Daughter time. My wife is interested now and wants to go out in it when it is warm.


----------



## bruceinva (Feb 28, 2008)

*Hobie*

I also have a Hobie tandem and mostly fish solo. I Love my tandem and do not have a problem navigating but it is quite heavy and awkward getting the yak on and off the car. It hauls butt when you get two people working those pedals.

Good Luck


----------



## fshn_brb (Mar 7, 2009)

GreenFord said:


> We do good in same boat/canoe etc. Been hanging on to her since 1976 so that part wont be a problem. I do wonder how hard it will be to control a two man with a single in it, hadn't thought of that issue.


The difference between a tandem kayak and a canoe is the distance you are apart from each other (imo). I have a Tandem and 2 singles. I got the tandem thinking the same thing as you. However, after a couple close calls with hooks, I decided that we needed to paddle separate. On a canoe there is a fair ammount of distance between front and back seat. On a kayak you are right up on top of each other. Anyway, I would listen to what everyone says on here and get 2 singles. But if you still want a tandem, pm me and I will sell you my barge.


----------



## Fish_Fear_Us (Jan 20, 2010)

Got a Ocean Kayak Malibu Two in Hawaii, with a Keiki seat for my daughter; could rig it for solo fishing in protected waters but like said above - it's a barge. Bought and sold and then re-purchased another Ocean Kayak Scupper Pro TW for fishing and put the wife and/or daughter in the tandem and that's just too much work if they are solo. Just cost me a third boat, and picked up a Native Watercraft Manta Ray 14. My recommendation is the tandem is fun for kids, but if you have two adults, buy two singles and you will both be happier in the long run!


----------

